
A Commodore 64 Skin for Windows Terminal - pjmlp
https://github.com/KillerFeature/WT64
======
yboris
Looks cool!

Obligatory note: Cool Retro Term (CRT) [https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-
retro-term](https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term) is pretty cool ;)

~~~
basementcat
Is it ironic that a terminal emulator requires QT5?

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Meh; a lot of terminal emulators use some toolkit (gnome-terminal, lxterminal,
xfce's terminal use GTK, KDE-adjacent uses QT, CDE's terminal is a motif app),
and cool term is graphics heavy, which I admit is amusing.

------
crazygringo
Wow. From:

    
    
      64K RAM SYSTEM  38911 BASIC BYTES FREE
    

to:

    
    
      16700332000 KB SYSTEM RAM 3865524000 KILOBYTES FREE
    

?? Wait a minute... this guy has 16 terabytes of RAM?!?!

I mean I knew we've come a long way... but not _that_ long. ;)

Looking at the code, it's a bug in reset.ps1 that mistakenly appends "000". So
just a normal 16 GB system, phew.

~~~
FreeFull
Maybe not 16TB, but it is possible to have a desktop computer with 1.5TB of
RAM (16 RAM slots, with 128GB per RAM stick). It is going to be fairly
expensive, though.

~~~
tschw
Worth it, though. Think of all the chrome tabs you could have open.

~~~
saagarjha
About 6000, apparently:
[https://twitter.com/tldtoday/status/1225602339056189445](https://twitter.com/tldtoday/status/1225602339056189445)

~~~
takeda
That's how many I usually had open when Opera had Presto engine ;P

------
krueger71
If you really want the historically accurate colors there are some interesting
resources online:

[https://www.colodore.com/](https://www.colodore.com/)
[https://www.pepto.de/projects/colorvic/](https://www.pepto.de/projects/colorvic/)
[https://www.pepto.de/projects/colorvic/2001/](https://www.pepto.de/projects/colorvic/2001/)

------
ken
Most importantly, does it support the “WAIT 6502, 1” easter egg?

~~~
basementcat
It appears you can add your own commands to the commands.ps1 file.

Edit: There's already support for "SYS64738"

------
djaychela
This is incredibly cool... But alas I was on the wrong side of the fence when
I was a kid - ZX Spectrum all the way, so younger me wouldn't allow me to use
it. If it was a BBC in Mode 7 then I could just about get away with that, but
a Commie 64 just isn't right.

------
grugagag
This is great, i get that nostalgia from time to time

------
hestefisk
This is nice. I might write a C128 mode for this :)

~~~
sebastianconcpt
I had that machine. But I've used it always in B/W in a TV that wasn't NTSC so
I don't even know the original colors :D

------
42droids
Brings back memories. Love it.

------
kerng
Love this!

